# Cowan & Eavesdropper ALERT!!!!!



## Raymond Walters

Perp Alert

Rick Wells


https://www.facebook.com/rick.wells.524?fref=ts



Rick applied to the United Grand Lodge of Englandâ€™s Internet Lodge under false pretense; on his application he stated that he was a member of Roger Hughes Lodge No. 624 Prince Hall Affiliated, Rick Wells knew that this lodge fell under the Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas which has recognition with the United Grand Lodge of England. 


Rick Wells has never been a member of a Prince Hall Lodge in Texas or any other state; he is a member of a clandestine lodge called St. John Lodge #23 which falls under 

Mt. Carmel Grand Lodge
1704 East 12th Street
Austin, TX

â€œMr Wells lied on his petition saying that he is a member of Roger Hughes Lodge no. 624, Prince Hall Affiliated, in Austin, TX. 

This lie enabled him to be admitted into a UGLE lodge. He used his membership to gain admission to a regular mainstream lodge in Cambridge MA dressed in the regalia of the UGLE jurisdictionâ€


Guard your lodgesâ€™ doors and fully examine every visitor that attends.



NOTE:

THIS IS WHY IT IS IMPERATIVE THAT THE WEST GATE BE GUARDED BY KNOWLEDGEABLE BROTHERS, AND WHY CAUTION SHOULD ALWAYS BE USED WHEN IN THE PRESENCE OF PERSONS WHO MASONIC STATUS IS UNKNOWN OR QUESTIONABLE.




Frat,


----------



## cambridgemason

He visited a lodge in Boston, that was a Cambridge Lodge.  We have alerted brethren from Cambridge and Massachusetts about this person.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brother JC

Update from IL 9659:

Ricardo David Wells has been excluded for bringing the name of the Lodge into disrepute by fraudulently attempting to gain admission into The United Grand Lodge of England and Internet Lodge 9659 in particular.


----------



## tldubb

Yeah, this guy is not a Prince Hall Mason...Mt. Carmel grand lodge is not PHA...bogus! 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Raymond Walters

trysquare said:


> Update from IL 9659:
> 
> Ricardo David Wells has been excluded for bringing the name of the Lodge into disrepute by fraudulently attempting to gain admission into The United Grand Lodge of England and Internet Lodge 9659 in particular.




I AM most happy to hear that Internet Lodge #9659 was able to quickly rectify the matter once it realized the fraud perpetrated against it, the UGLE and Freemasonry in general.

Frat,


----------



## dfreybur

I find this very bizarre.  Once he figured out his jurisdiction is clandestine all he needed to do was find a regular jurisdiction and petition for healing.  Now there's no way he'll be accepted for healing.  The mind set is so alien to me.


----------



## Brother JC

Brother Doug, I believe he knew he was a Cowan all along.


----------



## dfreybur

Brother JC,

Lying about his membership and listing a regular lodge for his membership makes it certain he's a Cowan.  Faking membership is the primary meaning of the word as we use it.  Whether he knew his mother lodge to be clandestine when he first petitioned is irrelevant at this point.

I've read about cowans and I never got the point.  Fake your way into a meeting?  What for?  Why not petition for healing?  We have healed members on this forum.  It must be like I've read from Dave Ramsey - "You don't have to get it, you just have to get it" meaning I don't have to understand it I just have to accept that it happened.  It's one of the mysteries of the universe that humans act so strangely.


----------



## Brother JC

Why do men fake being anything perceived to be "better" or more well-respected? Like a Marine, or a SEAL. I certainly don't have an answer, but that doesn't change the fact that he did it, knowingly. Perhaps for status, perhaps for profit (sell you a degree and a charter for 30k  )


----------



## laruewhite

Is it that anyone who is not of pH is not a mason?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## tldubb

laruewhite said:


> Is it that anyone who is not of pH is not a mason?
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



No, its not that PHA ( Prince Hall Affiliated) lodges are the offspring of African Lodge #459.. warranted by the Grand Lodge of England..forebearer of United Grand Lodge of England. Therefore technically speaking PHA lodges who trace their lineage to the MWPHGL of MA, would regular even though we call ourselves Prince Hall Affiliated..I recognize my regular and or mainstream brethren as I'm obligated to do and as my heart has love for all my brethren. The term that the only mason is a Prince Hall mason is wrong. God Bless

Sent from my GT-N8013 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## laruewhite

Thanks

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur

laruewhite said:


> Is it that anyone who is not of pH is not a mason?



http://thephylaxis.org/bogus/

Here's a write up on various groups that use the Prince Hall name without having valid lineage to African Lodge 459.  Claiming to be Prince Hall does not equal actually being Prince Hall.  Note that most but not all members of clandestine lodges have no idea the lodge they petitioned is clandestine.  This thread is about a man who definitely knows - He listed membership in a regular PHA lodge near him rather than his own clandestine membership to gain admission to our assemblies.


----------



## Raymond Walters

*
Apparently, Rick Wells is still at it; perpetrating himself as a legitimate "Regular" Freemason when he is anything but that. 

He is identified as a member of United Grand Lodge of England, which he is NOT, and he submitted forged/ fraudulent documents claiming he was a member of the MW Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas in  attempting to become a member of UGLE before he was found out by UGLE and sent on his way.*

*
READ THE NEWS ARTICLE!!!

We are trying to determine what newspaper or publication this notice is in.


Brothers, this is becoming serious due to the disrepute these BOGUS individuals bring to the Craft and for the general confusion it creates for the general public.

The list of Grand Lodges being defrauded by this individual grows. As of this moment, his actions are an encroachment of the sovereignty of the following Grand Lodges and their territory:


Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas F&AM

Grand Lodge of Texas

United Grand Lodge of England

Grand Lodge of Massachusetts 

Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of California F&AM

Grand Lodge of California



Being forewarned is being forearmed!!! Govern yourselves accordingly!



Frat,
*


----------



## Mac

This is a perfect example of the importance of knowing the people who want to take a picture with you. It looks like Mr. Wells makes a habit of taking pictures with others while he is dressed in any given form of regalia, perhaps using the photos to give himself a surface-level appearance of regularity.


----------



## Mac

Does anyone know this Past Potentate of Ben Hur?  I assume the photo is older and he's already out of office.


----------



## tldubb

Wow this guy is a mess.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Raymond Walters

tldubb said:


> Wow this guy is a mess.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app




I have been unable to determine who is the bigger "mess", the bogus guys that are "great pretenders", or ineffective Masonic leadership that has allowed this foolishness to go on for so long. And I AM not choosing any side, as both GL's (PHA & Regular GL's) in the United States have shown that they have selected many incompetent leaders lacking any intestinal fortitude or a true moral compass in many instances.

As long as this was viewed as a "Black" problem, mainstream Freemasonry in America ignored it, until there started being encroachments by bogus/ illegitimate groups made up of Europeans such as RGLE (Regular Grand Lodge of England), who cannot explain what makes them so regular to anyone that asks. It was ignored for years due to men of color in general (and Prince Hall GL's) not being viewed as competent or qualified to receive the degrees of Freemasonry, when nothing could be further from the TRUTH.

These bogus groups have merged and/ or are working together, something they have not traditionally done in the past.

So that means we, as legitimate, regular, recognized Freemasons better step our games up or learn the new rules and adjust accordingly to combat this problematic epidemic we now have on our hands.


Frat,


----------



## Raymond Walters

ONCE AGAIN, THERE IS ANOTHER UPDATE TO THIS STORY WHICH IS BECOMING ONGOING

A man by the name of Weston Jarvis (how he is indentified) from Houston, Texas claims that he too is a member of Internet Lodge 9659, warranted under the United Grand Lodge of England.

Now, I know for a fact that Weston Jarvis nor Rick Wells are members of Internet Lodge 9659 because that is the lodge I presently hold membership in.

Now, I ask you all, where does it end? The lies, fraud and whatever else???


Govern Yourselves accordingly!!!


----------



## MRichard

http://www.myfreemasonry.com/showthread.php/21414-Clandestine-Mason-as-Provincial-Grand-Master

bupton52 reported something very similar a few months ago.


----------



## BryanMaloney

If regularity was so important to him, he could have resigned from the clandestine lodge and applied to a Blue lodge of either Prince Hall or "George Washington" lineage long ago.


----------



## tldubb

BryanMaloney said:


> If regularity was so important to him, he could have resigned from the clandestine lodge and applied to a Blue lodge of either Prince Hall or "George Washington" lineage long ago.



So True !

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam

To accept you are wrong is a challenging thing to do, might be harder than keeping the lie...


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## laruewhite

I recently tried what is recommended. went to a REGULAR lodge and talked to their secretary as instructed to do by the WM.I am beginning to understand why clandestine lodges exist.I was pointed towards a pH lodge. I was asked was I familiar with that type of lodge.feel as if I was being told to go where I fit in.I guess the word FREE is still a big part of REGULAR masonry. worst experience I have ever had.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BryanMaloney

laruewhite said:


> I recently tried what is recommended. went to a REGULAR lodge and talked to their secretary as instructed to do by the WM.I am beginning to understand why clandestine lodges exist.I was pointed towards a pH lodge. I was asked was I familiar with that type of lodge.feel as if I was being told to go where I fit in.I guess the word FREE is still a big part of REGULAR masonry. worst experience I have ever had.



In what state did this unmasonic barbarity occur to you?


----------



## laruewhite

California. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## tldubb

Don't let that discourage you keep looking. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## laruewhite

I will.at this point being a 32nd degree clandestine mason means very little.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg

Laruewhite,

Unfortunately I think there is a lot of unspoken racism in regular lodges, which is utter BS. A brother told me his story on how when he petitioned a lodge he was also pointed to a PH lodge based on the color of his skin (he has black hair and is Native American). He petitioned anyways based in the recommendation of several members and was accepted. He is now one of the most active members.

I had a elderly secretary explain to me that PH masonry was where the "negroes" go. I think these kinds if attitudes still plague the older generations, but is quickly dying out to the more open younger generation.

Please don't give up, it's gonna take folks challenging these archaic ways of thinking. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## laruewhite

Thanks

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## draconian

Unfortunate that such a thing goes on.


----------



## MRichard

I will be initiated on May 1 into a "mainstream" lodge. For some reason I wanted to go mainstream but wouldn't had a problem going Prince Hall if that was the only option available; I wanted to be a freemason first and foremost. The first local lodge I visited didn't seem like a good fit for me and so I moved on. At that point, I decided that local might not work and to expand my search. I went to the grand lodge website and looked at all the lodges with websites in my area. The second lodge I visited was just what I was looking for and I kept visiting it until I could turn in my petition. I didn't know any mainstream masons so it took awhile to get two signatures and the other 3 Master Masons that needed to be on petition.

Race is probably not an issue at every "mainstream" lodge but it is at some depending on where you live. If I lived in Georgia or Alabama and a few other southern states, I probably wouldn't even try a "mainstream" lodge. Now when I become a Master Mason, I will visit the local lodges and try to join one as a dual member long as they don't meet on same night as my lodge. I understand there is a difference between petitioning a lodge and joining one as a dual membership when you are a Master Mason. Not that familiar with the process of course.








'


----------



## laruewhite

The first thing I let be known was,I wanted to start at the beginning. I am OK with that.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## laruewhite

Be careful brothers,don't start sounding like Pharisees. remember he came for the sick.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## tldubb

Our Grand Lodge requires a background check and child abuse check with any petition.  I think it is an excellent idea. Brother Laruewhite, keep your head up and keep on pressing on you due diligence will be awarded and once you are healed to either a regular/pha lodge if you ever come to Philadelphia area I welcome you to visit our lodge. 

Bro. Todd L. Wilson, Junior Deacon
Clarence C. Kittrell, #149 ( PHA )
MWPHGL Jurisdiction of Pennsylvania
4301 N. Broad Street
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
Every 3rd Sunday 1pm
www.princehall-pa.org 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## laruewhite

Thank you

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## memphisrite

Dear Brothers:

In Dominican Republic, we follow a simple extra process in order to be sure of someones regularity:

If any mason form another whises to visit a masonic Lodge, he must visit Grand Secretary's Office 48 hours before, so the Grand Lodge may contact he's Grand Lodge, verify the regularity and then, the Grand Secretary will call the W.M. of the lodge that will receive the visitor and let him know that the brother in question has been verified.

Even so, the W.M. will Examine the Visiting Brother in the ancient manners.


----------



## RyanC

memphisrite said:


> Dear Brothers:
> 
> In Dominican Republic, we follow a simple extra process in order to be sure of someones regularity:
> 
> If any mason form another whises to visit a masonic Lodge, he must visit Grand Secretary's Office 48 hours before, so the Grand Lodge may contact he's Grand Lodge, verify the regularity and then, the Grand Secretary will call the W.M. of the lodge that will receive the visitor and let him know that the brother in question has been verified.
> 
> Even so, the W.M. will Examine the Visiting Brother in the ancient manners.


I also believe that would be the proper protocol here too. I guess that sometimes people forget to guard the west gate as well as it should be.


----------



## tldubb

memphisrite said:


> Dear Brothers:
> 
> In Dominican Republic, we follow a simple extra process in order to be sure of someones regularity:
> 
> If any mason form another whises to visit a masonic Lodge, he must visit Grand Secretary's Office 48 hours before, so the Grand Lodge may contact he's Grand Lodge, verify the regularity and then, the Grand Secretary will call the W.M. of the lodge that will receive the visitor and let him know that the brother in question has been verified.
> 
> Even so, the W.M. will Examine the Visiting Brother in the ancient manners.



I understand but if you look at the 25 landmarks of Freemasonry XIV, should be enough in our Jurisdiction now if you are traveling with 3 or more brothers to a foreign jurisdiction. It would be advised to contact your GL committee on foreign correspondence so you can receive the proper dispensation to travel and visit that foreign jurisdiction. The GL CFC contacts the GL of the foreign jurisdiction you plan on visiting. But I'm trying to understand why would it be appropriate or necessary to contact your GL if it is a single brother visiting. Since it is the "right of every Mason to sit in every regular lodge when there is no objection". Strict trial and due examination....traveling papers/dues card is a must especially if you are not known to any of the brethren in the lodge you are visiting. I totally agree with Bro. memphisrite these days with some of these Clandestine masons it's necessary to be much more precautious.


----------



## memphisrite

tldubb said:


> I understand but if you look at the 25 landmarks of Freemasonry XIV, should be enough in our Jurisdiction now if you are traveling with 3 or more brothers to a foreign jurisdiction. It would be advised to contact your GL committee on foreign correspondence so you can receive the proper dispensation to travel and visit that foreign jurisdiction. The GL CFC contacts the GL of the foreign jurisdiction you plan on visiting. But I'm trying to understand why would it be appropriate or necessary to contact your GL if it is a single brother visiting. Since it is the "right of every Mason to sit in every regular lodge when there is no objection". Strict trial and due examination....traveling papers/dues card is a must especially if you are not known to any of the brethren in the lodge you are visiting. I totally agree with Bro. memphisrite these days with some of these Clandestine masons it's necessary to be much more precautious.



Dear Bro. Wilson; I Understand very clearly what you're saying, but we had a couple issues with fake or irregulars arriving to Dominican Republic with fake (very convincing) Traveling Papers and masonic Passports, People that where spelled from their Lodges most of the times.


----------



## JKC84

laruewhite said:


> California.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


What city was this in? I am a member of Oxnard Lodge #341 in Oxnard, CA and it is predominately white but racism was something I never felt walking in. And Oxnard is a city that doesn't have many blacks to begin with but by far one of the most friendliest cities I've lived. I now reside in Phoenix, AZ as of March 2014 but I've yet to go out and search for a lodge here. 


Jaron Coby 32nd• SR.MM Oxnard Lodge #341


----------



## Warrior1256

Wow, I'm a new member and I had no idea that this sort of thing occured so frequently! This is a lesson that I will certainly remember.


----------



## conrad taylor

Bro.Walters I really need some help on this Internet lodge 9659.  I see that you said the Rick Wells isnt with this lodge but I need to know if Weston Jarvis or even an Otis Saulsberry is part of this lodge. I was issued a pettition and I filled it out and I want to know if this is legit. My gut is tell me that it is not. I just want to know with these other two men are apart of Internet Lodge # 9659. Please email me at contaylor@gmail.com. Thanks.


----------



## MRichard

conrad taylor said:


> Bro.Walters I really need some help on this Internet lodge 9659.  I see that you said the Rick Wells isnt with this lodge but I need to know if Weston Jarvis or even an Otis Saulsberry is part of this lodge. I was issued a pettition and I filled it out and I want to know if this is legit. My gut is tell me that it is not. I just want to know with these other two men are apart of Internet Lodge # 9659. Please email me at contaylor@gmail.com. Thanks.



The Internet Lodge #9659 is legit and recognized by the UGLE. I believe one of the moderators (@trysquare ) here is a member. Jarvis is not a member to the best of my knowledge although he may have tried to join under false pretenses. Never heard of the other guy.


----------



## Raymond Walters

conrad taylor said:


> Bro.Walters I really need some help on this Internet lodge 9659.  I see that you said the Rick Wells isnt with this lodge but I need to know if Weston Jarvis or even an Otis Saulsberry is part of this lodge. I was issued a pettition and I filled it out and I want to know if this is legit. My gut is tell me that it is not. I just want to know with these other two men are apart of Internet Lodge # 9659. Please email me at contaylor@gmail.com. Thanks.




Ricardo D. "Rick" Wells attempted to gain entry under fraudulent means. Wells has been expelled for his attempted fraud, so as to prevent him from gaining admission to any legitimate Masonic lodge in the future.

Weston Jarvis and Otis Saulsberry are not now members, nor have ever applied for admission to Internet Lodge #9659 which is warranted under The United Grand Lodge of England. The credentials they have posted photos of on facebook are fake!


----------



## Raymond Walters

raymondswalters said:


> Ricardo D. "Rick" Wells attempted to gain entry under fraudulent means. Wells has been expelled for his attempted fraud, so as to prevent him from gaining admission to any legitimate Masonic lodge in the future.
> 
> Weston Jarvis and Otis Saulsberry are not now members, nor have ever applied for admission to Internet Lodge #9659 which is warranted under The United Grand Lodge of England. The credentials they have posted photos of on facebook are fake!



I am not familiar with the mane Otis Saulsberry. Who is he? And where is he from? What role does he play in this whole matter???


----------



## Mike Martin

MRichard said:


> The Internet Lodge #9659 is legit and recognized by the UGLE.


 Sorry to be picky but can I just correct the terminology here.

Internet Lodge No. 9659 is not "recognised by the UGLE" it is a Lodge warranted by the UGLE.


----------



## Mike Martin

Oops I (belatedly) see Raymond has already picked that up


----------



## MRichard

raymondswalters said:


> I am not familiar with the mane Otis Saulsberry. Who is he? And where is he from? What role does he play in this whole matter???



http://uglnc.webs.com/uglnc-higher-degrees http://www.rgle.org.uk/MHC_North_Carolina.htm
Not sure who he is but he is listed on both sites. Interesting enough, so is a Conrad Taylor.


----------



## Raymond Walters

Thank you for the information. I will have to read up & add these players to my scorecard.


----------



## Raymond Walters

MRichard said:


> http://uglnc.webs.com/uglnc-higher-degrees http://www.rgle.org.uk/MHC_North_Carolina.htm
> Not sure who he is but he is listed on both sites. Interesting enough, so is a Conrad Taylor.



I am amazed at how these groups are now trying to pattern themselves after UGLE in their organizations name.


----------



## Brother JC

I will add my 2p to the hat and reiterate what has been said before:
Internet Lodge 9659 is a regularly constituted lodge, warranted under the United Grand Lodge of England.
If anyone has questions or requires further information, please contact me via personal message, and I will gladly help.


----------



## Brother JC

Also, please take some time to peruse the lodge website, as there is a wealth of information there.
http://internet.lodge.org.uk/


----------



## Raymond Walters

As an update, there is another BOGUS Grand Lodge in The Houston, Texas area that has modeled itself after UGLE. Only wondering when does it end???


----------



## crono782

Oh geez. The logo is even laughably bad. >.<


----------



## Glen Cook

raymondswalters said:


> As an update, there is another BOGUS Grand Lodge in The Houston, Texas area that has modeled itself after UGLE. Only wondering when does it end???


Brand spankin' new, too.  Quick, we can all get in on the ground floor!


----------



## Warrior1256

raymondswalters said:


> As an update, there is another BOGUS Grand Lodge in The Houston, Texas area that has modeled itself after UGLE. Only wondering when does it end???


Sounds like a lot of this is going on. Is it worse in Texas than most other places or about the same?


----------



## Glen Cook

Warrior1256 said:


> Sounds like a lot of this is going on. Is it worse in Texas than most other places or about the same?


No, I really don't think it is and it may be less.  Go to the phone book (they still have those, you know ) for Chicago or New York, and you will find the most fantastic names for a plethora of grand lodges.  Both CGMNA and World Conference of Regular Masonic GL's deal with this issue internationally as well.


----------



## Warrior1256

Glen Cook said:


> No, I really don't think it is and it may be less.  Go to the phone book (they still have those, you know ) for Chicago or New York, and you will find the most fantastic names for a plethora of grand lodges.  Both CGMNA and World Conference of Regular Masonic GL's deal with this issue internationally as well.


Thanks for the reply and info. The only clandestine lodge that I could find anything on in Kentucky folded in the 70s. Looks like we are overdue for one.


----------



## Donna King

He is a fraud


----------



## Donna King

Gd


----------



## Donna King

l


----------



## CLewey44

I'm the JD in our lodge and an older gentleman was in lodge last night that I nor the (substitute) SW knew, so when the time came, I turned and tapped. Luckily someone vouched for him. It was a little awkward but it happens.


----------



## acjohnson53

You got to run they nosy butt out of there....


----------



## Bill Lins

Not sure how it works in Oklahoma, but under GLoTX, the SD, assisted by the JD, is responsible for greeting everyone as they come into the Lodge building & keeping track of visitors. It is their duty to determine if all visitors can be vouched for & to examine those who cannot. This is to be done PRIOR to the opening of the Lodge, so as not to embarrass anyone. Once the opening ritual has begun, it then falls to the Tiler to examine those who show up late.


----------



## CLewey44

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Not sure how it works in Oklahoma, but under GLoTX, the SD, assisted by the JD, is responsible for greeting everyone as they come into the Lodge building & keeping track of visitors. It is their duty to determine if all visitors can be vouched for & to examine those who cannot. This is to be done PRIOR to the opening of the Lodge, so as not to embarrass anyone. Once the opening ritual has begun, it then falls to the Tiler to examine those who show up late.



That's probably a good idea and I will check with our WM or secretary to see if that's what we are to do.


----------



## Brother JC

In my old lodge a PM, a Warden, and whoever was handy would examine the visitor. This might happen before or after dinner, and many were the time the JD stood his rod because he hadn't met the gent.
The Brethren love to be able to vouch for someone...


----------



## Glen Cook

CLewey44 said:


> That's probably a good idea and I will check with our WM or secrerary to see if that's what we are to do.


In the lodges I've visited, including OK, as a matter of courtesy, a visitor should check with the Secretsry or WM to see if he needs to be examined.   Having a greeter isn't s bad idea at all.  In Daylight 542, we haven't always done that so, before I was a member of Daylight, I had the rod dropped on me. I was there with my father, but he was across the room, I think as SD.  He was somewhat deaf at that point, and didn't realize what occurred. It's tough when your own father won't vouch for you! Luckily, the WM did.


----------



## CLewey44

Glen Cook said:


> In the lodges I've visited, including OK, as a matter of courtesy, a visitor should check with the Secretsry or WM to see if he needs to be examined.   Having a greeter isn't s bad idea at all.  In Daylight 542, we haven't always done that so, before I was a member of Daylight, I had the rod dropped on me. I was there with my father, but he was across the room, I think as SD.  He was somewhat deaf at that point, and didn't realize what occurred. It's tough when your own father won't vouch for you! Luckily, the WM did.



Lol, that is a tough situation. The man was a member that hadn't been in years and our secretary immediately vouched for him. But I saw nobody really talk to him much and the well versed, PM (substitute) SW said he didn't know him either. I don't think it's too big of a deal and I wouldn't be offended if I never came to meetings and showed up years later and a newer member 'challenged' me. I would like to look into having a greeter even if I have to do it. That'd be fine by me.


----------



## CLewey44

Brother JC said:


> In my old lodge a PM, a Warden, and whoever was handy would examine the visitor. This might happen before or after dinner, and many were the time the JD stood his rod because he hadn't met the gent.
> The Brethren love to be able to vouch for someone...



I guess someone recognized him because he just walked in the lodge. I maybe should have investigated a little more but using protocol never hurts either.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Brother JC said:


> In my old lodge a PM, a Warden, and whoever was handy would examine the visitor. This might happen before or after dinner, and many were the time the JD stood his rod because he hadn't met the gent.
> The Brethren love to be able to vouch for someone...


 Thats what happend to me...I had gone to montezuma lodge, got examined, sat in lodge.  The following week I went to Cerrillos, several brothers from the Montezuma meeting were there as well, the JD hadnt met me, and dropped the rod.  I was immediately vouched for by about 3 or 4 brothers who appeared to be racing eachother for who could stand up and faster...


----------



## dfreybur

All of my jurisdictions take a belt and suspenders approach to tiling.  All expect the deacons to check on members and visitors as they arrive and examine as needed.  California has all non-East officers circle the room on opening.  Illinois has the SD circle the room on opening (drop the rod as mentioned above).  Texas has the wardens check the room on opening.  Same redundancy different officers doing it.  Fun difference in the ritual details.


----------



## Glen Cook

dfreybur said:


> All of my jurisdictions take a belt and suspenders approach to tiling.  All expect the deacons to check on members and visitors as they arrive and examine as needed.  California has all non-East officers circle the room on opening.  Illinois has the SD circle the room on opening (drop the rod as mentioned above).  Texas has the wardens check the room on opening.  Same redundancy different officers doing it.  Fun difference in the ritual details.


Ya know, I glanced down the screen at the post and my mind segregated the words "All of my jurisdictions take a belt."  
I've been treading too much about the bogus grand lodges.


----------



## Companion Joe

In Tennessee, it's part of the opening for the WM to ask the SW and JW if they are satisfied that everyone in the room is supposed to be there. If the SW is not, then he directs the purging of the lodge. Any halfway decent SW (and WM) should make it a point to know everyone there before they take their seat.


----------



## Brother JC

In NM the SW has the JD circle the room during the opening.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

What's "dropping the rod"? I've never heard of it or seen it done. I feel like I know what it is though, but can one of you good brothers clarify for me so I know?


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Companion Joe said:


> In Tennessee, it's part of the opening for the WM to ask the SW and JW if they are satisfied that everyone in the room is supposed to be there. If the SW is not, then he directs the purging of the lodge. Any halfway decent SW (and WM) should make it a point to know everyone there before they take their seat.


That's how it is done in Georgia as well. If the warden is not sure, the deacons go around and access accordingly.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

I'd really like to know how many guys have actually tried to enter a lodge and pass themselves off as being freemasons ?

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Brother JC said:


> In NM the SW has the JD circle the room during the opening.


Brother, if you will, tell me more about this officer parade.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Travelling Man91 said:


> I'd really like to know how many guys have actually tried to enter a lodge and pass themselves off as being freemasons ?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


The world may never know. And if it is known information, the number may amaze us. Or not.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman




----------



## Warrior1256

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Not sure how it works in Oklahoma, but under GLoTX, the SD, assisted by the JD, is responsible for greeting everyone as they come into the Lodge building & keeping track of visitors. It is their duty to determine if all visitors can be vouched for & to examine those who cannot. This is to be done PRIOR to the opening of the Lodge, so as not to embarrass anyone. Once the opening ritual has begun, it then falls to the Tiler to examine those who show up late.


I like this!


----------



## Bloke

Derinique Kendrick said:


> What's "dropping the rod"? I've never heard of it or seen it done. I feel like I know what it is though, but can one of you good brothers clarify for me so I know?



Same. Like Derinique, I have not heard this phrase. I assume the deacons are doing something with there wands against potential intruders, but assumptions can get you into trouble !


----------



## Warrior1256

Bloke said:


> Same. Like Derinique, I have not heard this phrase. I assume the deacons are doing something with there wands against potential intruders, but assumptions can get you into trouble !


Same here.


----------



## Ripcord22A

The JD circles the lodge to satify that all present should be there.  If he doesnt know a brother he stops infront of them and drops the bottom of his rod to the ground.  He says some stuff and a brother will then stand and vouch for him


----------



## Companion Joe

Derinique Kendrick said:


> That's how it is done in Georgia as well. If the warden is not sure, the deacons go around and access accordingly.



That's what we do. The only time I can recall ever seeing a lodge actually get purged is during annual inspection. If the officers are doing their jobs, there is no need; they should have already met everyone beforehand.


----------



## CLewey44

Companion Joe said:


> That's what we do. The only time I can recall ever seeing a lodge actually get purged is during annual inspection. If the officers are doing their jobs, there is no need; they should have already met everyone beforehand.



This is true...


----------



## Bloke

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> The JD circles the lodge to satify that all present should be there.  If he doesnt know a brother he stops infront of them and drops the bottom of his rod to the ground.  He says some stuff and a brother will then stand and vouch for him



Thanks, all I needed to know...


----------



## BroBook

When you carry a rod, you don't drag it, when you stop, you drop it like it is heavy ?


----------



## Brother JC

In this instance, yes, you plant the end of the rod firmly. Cerrillos Lodge has a tile floor and you can get quite a loud percussion from it.
And we never drag the rod.


----------



## MarkR

In Minnesota, the Deacons are directed by the SW to satisfy themselves that all present are Masons of the proper degree.  They then walk the sidelines (SD north, JD south) and either visually confirm in the EA, or take the pass in FC or MM.  It is always supposed to be done, but the reality is that the SW usually just looks around the lodge and gives the confirmation to the WM.

The deacons carry their rods (at a 23 1/2° angle) when moving, ground them when stopped.  Never dragged.


----------



## Companion Joe

In North Carolina, the deacons go around and get the password from everybody every time; it doesn't matter if there is 20 or 200.


----------



## Ripcord22A

I think this thread is getting too much in to actual ritual.....just mho


----------



## tldubb

Interesting in my jurisdiction the deacons...nothing I've seen as of yet would the profane gather anything ritualistically. Since most rituals are tailored to the particular said jurisdiction..so it would make it quite difficult to gleam anything...


----------



## Warrior1256

Here in Kentucky the WM instructs the two Wardens to satisfy themselves that all are MMs. They will indicate anyone that is unknown to them and then that person(s) will need to be vouched for.


----------



## dfreybur

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> The JD circles the lodge to satify that all present should be there.  If he doesnt know a brother he stops in front of them and drops the bottom of his rod to the ground.  He says some stuff and a brother will then stand and vouch for him



In a lot of jurisdictions as the candidate is walked around the lodge from pedestal to pedestal, the rods are thumped to sound like knocking on a door.  There are variations on how this is done as it is not always with the rod.  Dropping the rod in this manner is like knocking on a door or whacking a gavel.  It calls for attention.



BroBook said:


> When you carry a rod, you don't drag it, when you stop, you drop it like it is heavy ?



Rod work is one aspect of ritual that varies the most jurisdiction to jurisdiction.  I've only seen the rod dragging on the ground in 2 jurisdictions.  In 1 the deacons never even pick the rods up.  Whether it is actually dropped by gravity or whacked like a a gavel the intent is to make a thump sound to call for attention.


----------



## Glen Cook

Companion Joe said:


> In North Carolina, the deacons go around and get the password from everybody every time; it doesn't matter if there is 20 or 200.


Do they collect from the wardens and WM?


----------



## Companion Joe

Glen Cook said:


> Do they collect from the wardens and WM?


They go around whispering in everyone's ear, including the Wardens and Master. Whether they are getting it or giving, I do not know. You'd have to ask a stationed officer from N.C. I've always just sat on the sidelines.

I live right on the Tenn./N.C. state line. Every year, we host a "Mountain Top" degree where we confer at MM right on the state line, on top of the mountain looking one way to Tenn., the other to N.C. (about 300 feet from the Appalachian Trail, if you are interested). One year is a Tenn. MM degree; the next is a N.C. MM degree. It's always fun to note the differences.


----------



## Randy81

Warrior1256 said:


> Here in Kentucky the WM instructs the two Wardens to satisfy themselves that all are MMs. They will indicate anyone that is unknown to them and then that person(s) will need to be vouched for.


This is how we do it in Louisiana as well. The SW will meet any visitors before the meeting though so that there are no  surprises in the lodge in front of everyone.


----------



## dfreybur

Glen Cook said:


> Do they collect from the wardens and WM?



In California the pass is only collected by the deacons in the second degree and only from side liners.

In Illinois the pass is collected by the deacons in the second and third degrees from everyone but the Worshipful Master.


----------



## juscurious1

Raymond Walters said:


> View attachment 3657View attachment 3655View attachment 3656View attachment 3652
> 
> 
> 
> Perp Alert
> 
> Rick Wells
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/rick.wells.524?fref=ts
> 
> 
> 
> Rick applied to the United Grand Lodge of Englandâ€™s Internet Lodge under false pretense; on his application he stated that he was a member of Roger Hughes Lodge No. 624 Prince Hall Affiliated, Rick Wells knew that this lodge fell under the Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas which has recognition with the United Grand Lodge of England.
> 
> 
> Rick Wells has never been a member of a Prince Hall Lodge in Texas or any other state; he is a member of a clandestine lodge called St. John Lodge #23 which falls under
> 
> Mt. Carmel Grand Lodge
> 1704 East 12th Street
> Austin, TX
> 
> â€œMr Wells lied on his petition saying that he is a member of Roger Hughes Lodge no. 624, Prince Hall Affiliated, in Austin, TX.
> 
> This lie enabled him to be admitted into a UGLE lodge. He used his membership to gain admission to a regular mainstream lodge in Cambridge MA dressed in the regalia of the UGLE jurisdictionâ€
> 
> 
> Guard your lodgesâ€™ doors and fully examine every visitor that attends.
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE:
> 
> THIS IS WHY IT IS IMPERATIVE THAT THE WEST GATE BE GUARDED BY KNOWLEDGEABLE BROTHERS, AND WHY CAUTION SHOULD ALWAYS BE USED WHEN IN THE PRESENCE OF PERSONS WHO MASONIC STATUS IS UNKNOWN OR QUESTIONABLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frat,



He is still doing the same thing 5 years later. Rick Django Wells on Facebook he is on dating websites convincing women he is a mason. Please rectify this situation bring some alerts to the lodges in Austin TX


----------



## bupton52

juscurious1 said:


> He is still doing the same thing 5 years later. Rick Django Wells on Facebook he is on dating websites convincing women he is a mason. Please rectify this situation bring some alerts to the lodges in Austin TX



What laws do we have that’ll be able to stop him? He’s just going to continue to do it. We just have to keep in front of it and spread word of his shenanigans. 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dalinkou

It’s why we should carefully guard the West Gate.  Granted, Wells’ sneaking past the gate is wrong...but remember that each time he does it there are Tilers and Deacons letting him pass.

That should be sufficient, with or without a law to guide us.


----------



## Keith C

I wonder if he has a forged dues card or "traveling papers" from one or more of the Lodges he claims to hold membership.  If that is the case, and he knows the AWOAMM and the FPOF short of posting a "UNwanted" poster in the examining room with his face on it, how is an examining committee supposed to determine that he is clandestine, especially if he is willing to lie when taking the oath?


----------



## CLewey44

A lot of lodges do not examine folks. Sadly, I'd venture to say most do not examine visitors.


----------



## bupton52

CLewey44 said:


> A lot of lodges do not examine folks. Sadly, I'd venture to say most do not examine visitors.



That is truly unfortunate. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

CLewey44 said:


> A lot of lodges do not examine folks. Sadly, I'd venture to say most do not examine visitors.


Wow! This is just wrong.


----------



## Keith C

CLewey44 said:


> A lot of lodges do not examine folks. Sadly, I'd venture to say most do not examine visitors.



If that is true it is a very sad statement.

For myself, I want to be able to give an honest answer to the inquiry "are you satisfied that all present are Master Masons?"  While we have no "Deacon stroll" as described by others, it is up to the JW and SW to be sure that everyone in the Lodge Room belongs there before we open.

We very rarely get visitors we do not know of ahead of time, or are not known to us, but when we do we examine them before they enter the Lodge.


----------



## CLewey44

When I was JD in OK, I had to awkwardly stop in front of someone I didn't know to question if anyone could vouch for them. I don't remember what the verbiage was but it was uncomfortable to say the least.


----------



## Warrior1256

Keith C said:


> While we have no "Deacon stroll" as described by others, it is up to the JW and SW to be sure that everyone in the Lodge Room belongs there before we open.


As the present Master of my mother lodge I go by the Kentucky Monitor in opening and closing the lodge. By the monitor I ask the SW if all are MMs at the opening.


CLewey44 said:


> When I was JD in OK, I had to awkwardly stop in front of someone I didn't know to question if anyone could vouch for them. I don't remember what the verbiage was but it was uncomfortable to say the least.


I know what you mean. I was the subject of one of these awkward moments. I looked at it as my own fault. I should have approached the Master before the meeting, introduced myself, and informed him of those present that could vouch for me.


----------



## CLewey44

Warrior1256 said:


> As the present Master of my mother lodge I go by the Kentucky Monitor in opening and closing the lodge. By the monitor I ask the SW if all are MMs at the opening.
> 
> I know what you mean. I was the subject of one of these awkward moments. I looked at it as my own fault. I should have approached the Master before the meeting, introduced myself, and informed him of those present that could vouch for me.



Yes, that was the exact lesson I learned. I should have talked to him beforehand.


----------



## Symthrell

CLewey44 said:


> A lot of lodges do not examine folks. Sadly, I'd venture to say most do not examine visitors.



The last few I have visited put me through an examination. Interesting how each one has its own variation of questions when they are all under the same GL.


----------



## CLewey44

Symthrell said:


> The last few I have visited put me through an examination. Interesting how each one has its own variation of questions when they are all under the same GL.



That's very good. I've been to probably 7-10 lodges, in three different states and Canada and have never been examined lol, just my dues card. I hate posting that but it's true.


----------



## bupton52

CLewey44 said:


> That's very good. I've been to probably 7-10 lodges, in three different states and Canada and have never been examined lol, just my dues card. I hate posting that but it's true.



I’d think that at least a valid dues card, or a vouch from another brother, would be enough. Now if one shows up and doesn’t have that, then examination should begin. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright

valid dues card and proper ID should suffice....


----------



## Elexir

Thomas Stright said:


> valid dues card and proper ID should suffice....



What about juristictions that dont use dues cards?


----------



## Thomas Stright

Elexir said:


> What about juristictions that dont use dues cards?



I would never of thought that was a thing. 



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C

The dues card or "traveling papers" are what get you to the examining room with our Lodge.  If no one knows or can vouch for you then you will be examined.


----------



## Elexir

We have an electronic membership card that we can use here.

For travel we have a masonic passport.


----------



## Glen Cook

Thomas Stright said:


> I would never of thought that [ no dues card] was a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



I would wonder if there are GLs in the EU which have dues cards.


----------



## Glen Cook

bupton52 said:


> I’d think that at least a valid dues card, or a couch from another brother, would be enough. Now if one shows up and doesn’t have that, then examination should begin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


It is in my US jurisdictions


----------



## Glen Cook

CLewey44 said:


> That's very good. I've been to probably 7-10 lodges, in three different states and Canada and have never been examined lol, just my dues card. I hate posting that but it's true.


If it makes you feel better, I recollect I had a dutiful new JD ask for my dues card when I was GM. I happily complied.


----------



## CLewey44

Glen Cook said:


> If it makes you feel better, I recollect I had a dutiful new JD ask for my dues card when I was GM. I happily complied.



Lol, they hadn't  made it to the introductions quite yet I guess. I say it's always better to err on the side of caution. Probably made you feel confident the lodge was doing a good job at guarding the West too.


----------



## Bloke

Thomas Stright said:


> I would never of thought that was a thing.
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


We don't use Dues Cards here in UGLV - its travel papers for OS Brothers, and examination in all cases unless known to someone.. that said, we're not as vigilant about it as we should be, but I have examined many Brothers and then vouched for them. We do this before Lodge opens. That said, if I call a lodge asking for help and they give me a phone number and that bro shows up... I would not examine him unless something felt very weird..

Oh - and our Const allows a non-affiliated Brother to visit a lodge once, even if unfinancial.. so even if we introduced Dues Cards, not every Bro would have one...


----------



## Overworked724

Warrior1256 said:


> I like this!



As I walk this path....more and more makes sense. 

Also agree. Would be best to have the dirty laundry aired before the doors are closed. 

Besides. Having the catechism etched in my brain for the EA and FC...am fully prepared to be tried. Bring it on....

Other brothers should be equally eager!!!


----------



## Warrior1256

Keith C said:


> The dues card or "traveling papers" are what get you to the examining room with our Lodge. If no one knows or can vouch for you then you will be examined.


Same here in Kentucky.


----------



## goomba

My first visit to a DC lodge, a few months before moving to the area, went like this.

1.  I and the brothers examining me all showed our dues card.
2.  The senior examiner pulled out the book of lodges while he had my dues card.  He then asked me "what days does your lodge meet on?"
3.  Signs, grips, and words of each degree.  There were a sprinkling of questions regarding ritual as well.
4.  The tylers oath.

I must say while this was the most extensive examination I have had normally I have been examined.  Maybe Brother Lewey just looks more Masonic than the rest of us .  Some exams have been formal and others have been relaxed.  I actually have a friend who traveled with me in the past and I was the one who always answered for us.  He has never been examined.  We are not in different lodges and I plan on making him get examined just to tease him a little.  It will mainly be so he can be more confident in his abilities as he knows the work.


----------



## Ripcord22A

CLewey44 said:


> A lot of lodges do not examine folks. Sadly, I'd venture to say most do not examine visitors.



I disagree,  I’ve been to lodged in OR, AZ, NM, CO, IA and KY.  Everyone of them examined me the first time I visited.  Hell I went to lodge with Warrior and still got examined as he couldn’t vouch for me yet, 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MarkR

A rather funny story about visiting lodges in Scotland last year.  The first night, my Scottish friend wasn't available, so he arranged with someone else to take me to a lodge.  Upon arrival, my host introduced me to the Master of the lodge.  He asked "can you vouch for him?" to which he replied, "no, I just met him this evening.  Martyn Greene (my friend whom some of you may know from Facebook) told me he's sat in lodge with him."  The master replied "oh, well, if Martyn says he's good, that's good enough for me!"  So, I was vouched for second-hand by someone who wasn't there.

I was actually kind of looking forward to being examined, to see how they did it in Scotland.  Martyn was with me for every other lodge visit on the trip, so it never came up again.


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> Hell I went to lodge with Warrior and still got examined as he couldn’t vouch for me yet,


Lol....Yeah, Okolona 853.


----------



## CLewey44

Ripcord22A said:


> I disagree,  I’ve been to lodged in OR, AZ, NM, CO, IA and KY.  Everyone of them examined me the first time I visited.  Hell I went to lodge with Warrior and still got examined as he couldn’t vouch for me yet,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Maybe it was just my lucky/unlucky day. I actually wanted to be examined.


----------



## dfreybur

Elexir said:


> What about juristictions that dont use dues cards?



A dues card is a document printed by the GL signed by the Secretary attesting that you are a member in good standing.

Not all jurisdictions use documents that look like cards and not all documents call them dues cards.

If they don't take your dues card ask if they will take a document printed by the GL signed by the Secretary attesting that you are a member in good standing.  They will say that is good enough to get you examined by the tiler.  Hand them your dues card.


----------



## Elexir

dfreybur said:


> A dues card is a document printed by the GL signed by the Secretary attesting that you are a member in good standing.
> 
> Not all jurisdictions use documents that look like cards and not all documents call them dues cards.
> 
> If they don't take your dues card ask if they will take a document printed by the GL signed by the Secretary attesting that you are a member in good standing.  They will say that is good enough to get you examined by the tiler.  Hand them your dues card.



We get a membership card that we use to registrer our visits. Its a plastic card (think a credit card) and it dont show on the outside if we are on time with dues or anything like that. We have a masonic passport if we travel that is signed by our lodges sec and the grand sec.


----------



## acjohnson53

tldubb said:


> No, its not that PHA ( Prince Hall Affiliated) lodges are the offspring of African Lodge #459.. warranted by the Grand Lodge of England..forebearer of United Grand Lodge of England. Therefore technically speaking PHA lodges who trace their lineage to the MWPHGL of MA, would regular even though we call ourselves Prince Hall Affiliated..I recognize my regular and or mainstream brethren as I'm obligated to do and as my heart has love for all my brethren. The term that the only mason is a Prince Hall mason is wrong. God Bless
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


Preach Hiram/G\


----------



## Raymond Walters

Keith C said:


> I wonder if he has a forged dues card or "travelling papers" from one or more of the Lodges he claims to hold membership.  If that is the case, and he knows the AWOAMM and the FPOF short of posting an "UNwanted" poster in the examining room with his face on it, how is an examining committee supposed to determine that he is clandestine, especially if he is willing to lie when taking the oath?




This link shows a previous attempt by Weston Jarvis to forge documentation about holding membership in a regular lodge/ grand lodge he was NOT a member of *** https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152208320571594&set=a.10152010903501594&type=3&theater

Link to the original photo album post I made years ago on this topic *** https://www.facebook.com/raymond.s.walters/media_set?set=a.10152010903501594.525166593&type=3


----------



## Mike Martin

Thomas Stright said:


> I would never of thought that was a thing.



Hello England for starters


----------



## Mike Martin

Glen Cook said:


> I would wonder if there are GLs in the EU which have dues cards.


Surely you mean Europe rather than the EU 

50 odd countries in Europe of which 28 are members of the EU and soon to be 27.


----------



## Glen Cook

Mike Martin said:


> Surely you mean Europe rather than the EU
> 
> 50 odd countries in Europe of which 28 are members of the EU and soon to be 27.


I was trying not to go there!


----------



## Canadian Paul

To the best of my knowledge, lodges in Scotland don't have Dues Cards. However, the Scottish lodges here in Canada do!  My Dues Card was issiued by my lodge and has the lodge seal embossed on it. 

Coincidentally, on June 5th  my lodge is having a 'Seal Flipper Dinner' as a fundraiser - but that is a completely different kind of seal to the one on my Dues Card!

(I kid you not about the seal flippers - they are really the 'shoulder roast' from a seal. One of them will make a meal for one person. They are a traditional spring meal  here and a common fundraiser for organisations  and a very  interesting experience for visitors! We also offer pork loin as an alternative.)


----------



## Keith C

I'll have the pork loin, thank you!


----------



## Canadian Paul

In the past our alternative was a roast half-chicken - advertised as 'a chicken for the chicken!'


----------



## Keith C

Tonight is our District Visitation. 

We are having Cheese Steaks.  

I decidedly prefer our regional specialty over the prospect of yours!

But I hope you enjoy and have a great night!


----------



## Bill Lins

Ripcord22A said:


> I disagree,  I’ve been to lodged in OR, AZ, NM, CO, IA and KY.  Everyone of them examined me the first time I visited.  Hell I went to lodge with Warrior and still got examined as he couldn’t vouch for me yet


That was done as it should have been. Congratulations to those Lodges for getting it right.


----------



## Warrior1256

Bill Lins said:


> That was done as it should have been. Congratulations to those Lodges for getting it right.


Lol....Yeah, I remember this night well. It was my first meeting with Brother Ripcord in person. Also while visiting Kentucky Brother Ripcord was examined by the sitting Grand Master himself!


----------



## bupton52

Here you go folks. A brand new one for you. Can you believe that this UPS GL started as a clandestine lodge? 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## bupton52

https://www.facebook.com/dorian.miller.31/posts/2308305599183285


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Cool icon!


----------



## Bill Lins

I bet they're great @ shipping, too!  ;-)


----------



## Tpower31

Canadian Paul said:


> To the best of my knowledge, lodges in Scotland don't have Dues Cards. However, the Scottish lodges here in Canada do!  My Dues Card was issiued by my lodge and has the lodge seal embossed on it.
> 
> Coincidentally, on June 5th  my lodge is having a 'Seal Flipper Dinner' as a fundraiser - but that is a completely different kind of seal to the one on my Dues Card!
> 
> (I kid you not about the seal flippers - they are really the 'shoulder roast' from a seal. One of them will make a meal for one person. They are a traditional spring meal  here and a common fundraiser for organisations  and a very  interesting experience for visitors! We also offer pork loin as an alternative.)



Which lodge is having the seal flipper dinner I love them. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Canadian Paul

Tpower31 said:


> Which lodge is having the seal flipper dinner I love them.


Lodge Conception No. 1679 GL of Scotland on June 5th!

We're in Conception Bay South, just outside St. John's in the Canadian province of Newfoundland and Labrador.

Probably just a BIT far for you to come for a meal!

(And if you think having a seal meat supper is odd for a lodge - last Monday evening at our Regular Meeting we conferred the Mark on 6 candidates!)


----------

